# Booking RCI last call vacations through HGVC



## mj1965 (Jun 17, 2010)

I know you can trade into RCI through HGVC, but do you also have access to extra vacations and last call vacations that RCI offers. Thanks for any info on the subject.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 17, 2010)

mj1965 said:


> I know you can trade into RCI through HGVC, but do you also have access to extra vacations and last call vacations that RCI offers. Thanks for any info on the subject.



Yes, you do.  It in the fine print back in the Reference section of the guide, but I think you still have to call HGVC to make the reservation..


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 17, 2010)

mj1965 said:


> I know you can trade into RCI through HGVC, but do you also have access to extra vacations and last call vacations that RCI offers. Thanks for any info on the subject.



When you log into RCI (thru your HGVC account), there is an option for last call vacations. You can query availability online and also book.


----------

